# Melanotan 2 Supplier



## DaleLewis1

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a decent supplier for melanotan 2. I've been using maximpep but I don't think there quality is as high as my previous suppler who no longer supply MT2 (southernresearchco).

If you could pm me your recommendations it would be much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## DaleLewis1

Anyone?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Bare peptide sites on google.


----------



## Jay.32

and you dont have pm


----------



## mufcmad

hi i new to this site and im also looking sites for melotan 2 please help my suppier has closed down


----------



## Dublinmuscle

Hi all, this is my first post (of what i'm sure will be many), which is regrettably to find a mt2 source. Iv'e used 3 different websites in the past, - all of which are now AWOL and one most recently that was utter rubbish, in fact a possible health risk. If someone could please forgive the newbieness/forwardness of what i'm asking and pm me a source I would be eternally grateful. There's a serious amount of people in my predicament, i mean I might aswell be an albino ffs haha.. Thanking in advance


----------



## Jan03

Hi

I also would like any good recommendations of a reputable supplier?

I've used it before for 5 months but stopped in order to rid my system of it before getting pregnant.

The supplier I was using before was in person but I've now moved countys and require an online supplier.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## Smitch

Not sure if we can give out sources for it.

Maybe @Mingster @DiggyV @Pscarb @Tinytom can advise?


----------



## DiggyV

You can list a peptides site as long as it ONLY contains peptides.

It cannot contain any steroids, PCT medications, prescription only medications, or pharmacist only medications like ephedrine, rauwolscine, synephrine, DMAA or DNP type fat burners. Also cannot list any GH, but GHRP and similar peptides are fine but not GH.

So a site like https://www.purepeptidesuk.net/ is fine.


----------



## IGotTekkers

**** me 4 newbies in 1 page all asking for mt2 whats going on? Lol. Is there a culling ofvthe white man that we should all be aware of? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

IGotTekkers said:


> **** me 4 newbies in 1 page all asking for mt2 whats going on? Lol. Is there a culling ofvthe white man that we should all be aware of? :lol:


nearly summer , gotta get browned up with abs out in the week of summer sun we get


----------



## Jan03

Thank you guys. When I was using before I was a gym regular ( 5 times weekly, mixed cardo and weights), I found the product made me feel better, increased my colour, sexual appetite and reduced my food appetite), as I've not as much time now to go to the gym, I'm doing pole fitness instead which means not a lot of clothes and brown fat looks better than white fat, lol x


----------



## danny-s-88

mt2 i'm on f*cks my appetite big time its a struggle every time i eat, have to force it down, got a good colour going though


----------



## Jan03

danny-s-88 said:


> mt2 i'm on f*cks my appetite big time its a struggle every time i eat, have to force it down, got a good colour going though


Where do you buy yours from, I'm a little nervous about buying fake products but of yours is working it must be right. Could you inbox me a link?

Thanks x


----------



## Boshlop

Efedrino said:


> *Buy Melanotan 2*


with this vast knowledge of the rules you have im sure you will last long


----------



## warlord94

drs labs


----------



## CarolRox

Hi, any good from there


----------



## Harry Axe Wound

Ive used it and it works


----------



## dumbat

http://www.megatan.ws/brands/MT2-Supplier.html

Bought from them twice now; cheap and very effective.


----------



## jayDP

Pure peps, email them


----------



## Irish Beast

discount peptides stuff is cheap and decent


----------



## getmass

Got my last mt2 from peptidesuk.com. Just emailed them, pretty cheap and worked well


----------



## kmelanie

https://www.facebook.com/LINK.US.FIRST


----------



## kmelanie

https://www.facebook.com/LINK.US.FIRST

EXCELLENT SELLER


----------



## BFG

getmass said:


> Got my last mt2 from peptidesuk.com. Just emailed them, pretty cheap and worked well


Good quality and decent price :thumbup1: Better than the Scenic stuff most local suppliers here are stocking.


----------



## johnevo90

DaleLewis1 said:


> http://www.megatan.org if your in UK order was delivered in a couple of days and the cheapest anywhere.. gave me four hour wood after injection so do injection when going to bed.


----------



## Anthony Robert

get mine locally but they mail order mainly, next day delivery normally, had 1 that didn't seem to work once, they replaced it free ! It only seemed to make my face flush sometimes ??

http://nucleus-resear.ch


----------

